# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Gading Koi - Floating Surface Skimmer only 100rb

## Glenardo

Dear Friends

Berawal dari hobby DIY lalu dibuatlah floating surface skimmer ini.







Harga untuk customer tanpa Membership Card Rp 100.000

Harga untuk customer dengan Membership Card Rp 95.000
(Discount 5 %)

Saat ini stock tinggal 2 unit. Feel free to contact Gading Koi

Thank you

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronnie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sonyanggoro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koruakisoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koruakisoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandrkoi

mau tanya gimana instalasinya ya? apa ke chamber 1 atau dibuang? 

terima kasih

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Om Glen, cara kerja nya gimana? saya berminat nih.... bbm yah  ::

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ice

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darxtar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

